# Simple Quiz



## IlPadrino (Aug 27, 2011)

How many wheels on a unicycle?

How many wheels on a bicycle?

How many wheels on a tricycle?

How often is annually?

How often is semiannually?

How often is biannually?

How often is triannually?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 27, 2011)

Im not going to vote because I always get it wrong


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2011)

trick question!!!


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2011)

While it could be the first or third option, I voted twice a year, only because I've heard that "biennial" is the proper verbiage for every two years.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 29, 2011)

Never paid any attention but now I have another one for my list that currently includes "then vs. than" and the non-word "irregardless". I'll be sure to give my instructor some grief at my next biennial flight review.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 29, 2011)

Answering my own questions:



IlPadrino said:


> How many wheels on a unicycle?


One



IlPadrino said:


> How many wheels on a bicycle?


Two



IlPadrino said:


> How many wheels on a tricycle?


Three



IlPadrino said:


> How often is annually?


Once a year



IlPadrino said:


> How often is semiannually?


Twice a year



IlPadrino said:


> How often is biannually?


It depends. Some dictionaries read twice a year, some read once every two years, and some read it's twice a year *and* once every two years! I believe the correct answer is twice a year. Many people get this wrong. The only safe way to handle this is to avoid the use of the word altogether.



IlPadrino said:


> How often is triannually?


Three times a year... but many people get this wrong, too.

As Supe pointed out, "-ennially" is the correct way to indicate once every so many years... biennially, triennially, decennially, centennially, etc.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 29, 2011)

Very interesting. Can that be converted to metric measure?


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> Never paid any attention but now I have another one for my list that currently includes "then vs. than" and the non-word "irregardless". I'll be sure to give my instructor some grief at my next biennial flight review.


So, how often is this review?


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 30, 2011)

IlPadrino said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> > How often is biannually?
> ...


Yes, my answer is "both".

Why not "duannually" or "diannually" for twice a year? Because it sounds stupid, that's why.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 30, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Never paid any attention but now I have another one for my list that currently includes "then vs. than" and the non-word "irregardless". I'll be sure to give my instructor some grief at my next biennial flight review.
> ...


Every two years. Completed my most recent one in May of this year.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 30, 2011)

Wolverine said:


> Yes, my answer is "both".


But... but... words have MEANING! How can a word that can mean the difference between life and death have two different and contradictory meanings? Do I take the medicine twice a week or once every two weeks?!?


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 30, 2011)

You should take it duweekly.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 30, 2011)

Wolverine said:


> Why not "duannually" or "diannually" for twice a year? Because it sounds stupid, that's why.


Because "di" is Greek and not Latin? And we all know the only good things to ever come from the Greeks were ouzo, olives, and scantily-clad beachgoers?

"Du" is an interesting idea. According to Wikipedia it would work, but it still leaves "triannually" broken.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 30, 2011)

Really? NOBODY thinks that "biannually" is only "once per year"?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2011)

> Because "di" is Greek and not Latin? And we all know the only good things to ever come from the Greeks were ouzo, olives, and scantily-clad beachgoers?


Every olive plant in this world should be eradicated. I can't think of a food I hate more.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 31, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Every olive plant in this world should be eradicated. I can't think of a food I hate more.


Garbanzo beans?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 8, 2011)

^blasphemy! Hummus, chana masala. . .you have to respect the chickpea!


----------



## IlPadrino (Jul 14, 2012)

Twice a year is catching up...


----------

